# P&P shoot



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

first was Blake bowbandit for a $ 600 win second Dave Mcquaker for $400 win third Danny Dodge for third $200 win And in trad was joe florent for $150 first Wayne debaro second $100 win and Taylor for third $50 win ...... $375 dollars for winner of 50/50 ...... and 120 shooters now that's a tournament ....


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

Just rolled in and unpacked. I would just like to publicly thank Ted for putting on another first class tournament. Targets were a very good mix of easy, moderate and kick ass difficult. Draw prizes were 

awesome and everyone that I talked to had a wonderful time. There was a large contingent of young archers who really seemed to enjoy the weekend. To all those who didn't attend you missed the premier

event of the year. Thanks again Ted, we will be back next year for sure.


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

Ted. Thank you again for hosting another excellent tournament. You and your staff certainly need a round of applause for all their hard work in making this shoot run extremely smooth and a real pleasure to attend each year. The steak dinner and lunch time burgers and dogs were excellent as well as having plenty of refreshments on and off the course.
As stated by peregrine82, it was great too see the turn out of shooters grow once again this year and the large numbers of young shooters enjoying and competing in the tournament.
We are looking forward to seeing some of the images from this shoot as well as looking forward to attending next years event.

Thanks again for putting on another world class tournament.


----------



## cody12 (Dec 7, 2004)

What a blast of a weekend, excellent shoot, Ted well done, thumbs up to all who aided in setting it up KOODO'S to all, be even better in 2014


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

First off all above statements are true 
Hats of to Ted and his crew for putting on a great shoot
Good food and lots of great door prizes!!
Loved the two separate sides,flow was great even with Andy
And that deer jumping the fence took lots of prisoners 
Lol 
I wish I could have just picked the right spot on the fallow deer targets


Missed some old friends from everywhere and glad to see the ones I did

Thanks to the fellow shooters too that made the days go way too fast!!

Tinker

See ya all next year!!!


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

Well since most beat me to it, way to go Ted and gang at p&p I hope this continues to grow for years and should be a model for other clubs to follow. 

To anyone who was not there, mark this down as a must do event for next year!


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

Well since most beat me to it, way to go Ted and gang at p&p I hope this continues to grow for years and should be a model for other clubs to follow. 

To anyone who was not there mark this down as a must do event for next year!


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

I would like to extend a special thank you to Ted and all the staff at P & P Archery for hosting one of the best charity shoots around.
This venue this year was amazing.
Great course and targets, that where a challenge with lots of water available on the course.
The steaks, awesome and kuddo's to the chef.
A special thank you to all the shooters who attended to support such a worthy cause.
I can't wait until next year. I hope more will attend.

Awesome shoot!!!


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Wow!!! What a blast! 
Great people, great course, great food and amazing time. 
Thanks to Ted and all the gang for hosing this event. 
:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

hey guys thanks and without all of you the shooters it couldn`t happen and be such a success ....on even a brighter note one of the participants whose name I have forgotten and probably couldn`t say properly who had his young son with him came up to me at the end of the tournament and handed me a crisp 100 dollar bill as a donation to the cause .....thank you sir ... I will try to get his name posted hope you guys had a good time ...and alex your a trooper and it gives us something to 
talk about next for year other than the fire works mishap....lol lol lol


----------



## wanemann (Oct 7, 2010)

We all can't say thanks enough Ted, and that's because your shoots are an experience more than anything else. I got to experience feeling like a rock star, lol, at the shoot off, with the crowd cheering, high-fives, props, hand shakes... it was awesome. On top of that you have some of the best shooters in the province to watch, talk to and learn from. Then ya throw in an awesome dinner, fireworks, campfire, drinks with really good company, then things end off with nearly everyone leaving with something ranging from one of the 3 bows or kayak to a remote control helicopter, folding chair, camera or something. And all top shooters in all categories get a nice trophy.

As for the actual shoot the coarse was fun but challenging, targets were all like new and laid out well. Day one shot with Richard, Ernie and Andrew. All good and funny guys made for a real good day. Day 2 shot with Joe (the show off nailing all three clays at the novelty shoot and first place in the trad category) Florent and John who shot amazing with his long bow. Even though there was money on the line we encouraged each other all day long. Cheers to you guys for a great day.

So... thanks again for a great weekend, supporting a cause, giving back to your community, all the hard work on setup/organization and door knocking for the door prizes. See you next year for sure!

Guys if you aren't at this shoot you are missing out. 

Wayne


----------



## oktalotl (May 21, 2012)

Thanks a lot for the shoot Ted! I had a blast and I'm sure my son now has a solid year-worth sports motivation with his 3rd place trophy and a prize rifle. I just hope I can match him on your course next year :smile:. My wife has also made a bunch of photos and when she processes them I'll send you a link to them. Perhaps something useful in there. You do a great thing Ted, promoting sports and helping good cause at the same time - it takes a man. 
See you next time, Serge


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

thanks guys


----------



## rmarchand (Aug 15, 2013)

Sorry we missed it Ted, hopefully next year.
Rick


----------

